# Red Snapper Numbers



## hawkdriver (Jun 18, 2017)

Would anybody be willing to share the name of a reef...or some numbers where snapper are a possibility in panama city? we're headed down in a week, and just found out the season is extended. Wondering if snapper are possible inside 20 miles.....thanks


----------



## Rabun (Jun 19, 2017)

hawkdriver said:


> Would anybody be willing to share the name of a reef...or some numbers where snapper are a possibility in panama city? we're headed down in a week, and just found out the season is extended. Wondering if snapper are possible inside 20 miles.....thanks



Try this link...zoom into PC area and click on the dots for description and coordinates.  I have found many good reefs to fish off of this tool...off of Gulf and Franklin counties.

http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/gps-reefs-interactive-chart.html


----------



## hawkdriver (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank ya sir!


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 22, 2017)

Ive got a bunch when
do you need them  How about I bring the numbers and tag along


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 26, 2017)

*PC trip*

I went this past Saturday night on Captn Andersons 8 hr boat.....we killed them.

You cannot keep but 2 red snapper, I was catching them and giving them to folks who had not caught any. 

66 on the boat and everybody left with fish. I saw some really big ones caught. #13 thru #26

I hung a stud and could do nothing with it.

s&r


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 27, 2017)

*10 to 12 miles out max*

we were in 100 ft of water.

There is a large ship anchored up about the 10 mile mark, we were within close distance of it all night.

good luck.

s&r


----------



## lampern (Jul 4, 2017)

Is this a state or federal water season?


----------



## Limitless (Jul 5, 2017)

Both state and federal waters are open on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays through 4 September.  ARS must be 16" in the FL Gulf and limit is 2/person.


----------



## lampern (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks

Do you know if the state season will be extended into Sept and October again this year?


----------



## jaymax00 (Jul 5, 2017)

No it will not. It will end when the Fed season ends.


----------



## lampern (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

